# Working Billy at Handling



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I haven't had a chance to work Billy in handling for three weeks since Taffy had her false pregnancy. We were early for our classes at Canine Connection last night so we did videos of Chantel, Alfie and Billy working in handling. Dianne will post the two of her dogs. 

Billy was confused for a few seconds until he knew what discipline I was asking him to perform in. Now that the drama is over her and my daughter has returned to Georgia and my full week of overtime is past, I will be working with him again.
_





_Forgot to add Billy's stack pic._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice stack! You're doing good, Spoospirit!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thanks. I'm so glad that I took the handling classes. I hope to go back later and take more. It did a world of good for both Billy and me.
_


----------

